# cost of co2



## lwinpet (Jan 28, 2008)

i was just wondering...what is the average cost of refilling a co2 tank? the store in my area is charging me $5 for a 20oz paintball tank. thought that was too much and was considering making it myself.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

CO2 refills cost about the same no matter what size the tank is. It is largely a labor charge. My 5 pound tank refill is about $15, at a fire extinguisher service place.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I only get charged $10.50 for a 5lb. I go to a paintball shop.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

$10 for 5lb, $15 for 10lb at fire extinguisher shop.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

4$ at my paintball shop for 20oz. 5$ seems about right.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

About $25 for a 20 lb cylinder around here. It's a cylinder exchange, not refill.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I pay $11 for 10 lbs from a welding shop.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

$45 for a 10lb tank and $85 for a 20lb


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

guaiac_boy said:


> About $25 for a 20 lb cylinder around here. It's a cylinder exchange, not refill.


Same here.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Felf808 said:


> $45 for a 10lb tank and $85 for a 20lb


Dang! Thats 3-5 times that it costs us mainlanders!


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> $45 for a 10lb tank and $85 for a 20lb


Geez, where are you getting it filled? I pay $9.75 for a 5lb.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

nokturnalkid said:


> Geez, where are you getting it filled? I pay $9.75 for a 5lb.


He's in Hawaii........................ 'nuf said.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 17, 2007)

hehe, so is nokturnalkid.

It's $20 for me to swap my 5lb cylinder here. I need to check to see if they keep 10lb cylinders in stock now, at the time I bought mine they didn't. The $20 swap every two months makes the CO2 by far the most expensive part of my tank.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe I enjoy providing some of the entertainment here.

Yeah, but they live almost 5 miles apart. You never know.............


----------



## MiSo (Nov 4, 2005)

$9 for a 5lb tank in atlanta.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

$14 for a 5 lb and $15 for my 10 lb. It's mainly a labor charge I think. Bigger tank = bigger savings over the long run.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

guaiac_boy said:


> hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe I enjoy providing some of the entertainment here.
> 
> Yeah, but they live almost 5 miles apart. You never know.............


Hehe. Who ever would've thought 5 miles counts to a $30 price hike. Didn't know gas cost that much. Must be all the beaches and palm trees. Lol...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

$15 at a fire extinguisher place for me.


----------



## Snake52 (Dec 15, 2006)

$9 for 5lbs here


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> Dang! Thats 3-5 times that it costs us mainlanders!


The benefits outweigh the high cost by a huge margin. My 20lb tank lasted me about 12 months split between 2 tanks and I even had an incident with a whole bunch shooting out. I only end up paying about $7 a month.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> The benefits outweigh the high cost by a huge margin. My 20lb tank lasted me about 12 months split between 2 tanks and I even had an incident with a whole bunch shooting out. I only end up paying about $7 a month.


You might wanna call Oahu Fire. I don't know how much a 20lb refill would cost but my 5lb refill costs $9.75. It's only a quick drive over the H3.


----------



## Felf808 (Mar 21, 2006)

Over the H3 where? btw I made a mistake...it was only $65...


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

Felf808 said:


> Over the H3 where? btw I made a mistake...it was only $65...


It's in the Pearl City industrial park. I would call first but I don't think a 20lb refill would cost that much.


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> I pay $11 for 10 lbs from a welding shop.


not bad prices at all! I pay $10 even for the 5lb. canister from a welding shop.


----------

